# Joker: Was passiert am Schluss? Regisseur erklärt das Ende



## Felix Schuetz (10. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Was passiert am Schluss? Regisseur erklärt das Ende* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker: Was passiert am Schluss? Regisseur erklärt das Ende*


----------



## VEGETA56 (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen  ich hab ihn gestern gesehen und ich muss sagen, ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so einen guten Film gesehen, die schaupielerische Leistung von Joaquin Phoenix ist absolut meisterhaft. Oskarverdächtig und ein Meisterwerk und so was hab ich noch nie über einen Film gesagt das heisst was ! MFG VEGETA


----------



## crysisheld (10. Oktober 2019)

Was hat ein Artikel zu einem Kinofilm auf PCGames verloren? PC GAMES!!??? Ttztzt ich weiss schon wieso ich mein Abo gekündigt habe.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Oktober 2019)

crysisheld schrieb:


> Was hat ein Artikel zu einem Kinofilm auf PCGames verloren? PC GAMES!!??? Ttztzt ich weiss schon wieso ich mein Abo gekündigt habe.



Schon seit Jahren wird hier auch über Filme und Serien berichtet


----------



## Bazillus (12. Oktober 2019)

Alleine schon der erste Satz: In den USA konnte Joker ereits einen glänzen Start hinlegen....


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. Oktober 2019)

Bazillus schrieb:


> Alleine schon der erste Satz: In den USA konnte Joker ereits einen glänzen Start hinlegen....


Danke, gefixt.


----------



## Phone (13. Oktober 2019)

Vorletzter Satz in dem Teil "Todd Phillips kommentiert das Ende"
....verschiedene Medikamente verschrieben bekamt, die laut Arthur aber langsam ihre Wirkung verlieren....
Da is noch nen T zu viel.


----------



## Slartibartfas30 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das ist ja sehr interessant. Offensichtlich gibt es zwei Versionen des Films. Bei dem Joker, den ich gesehen habe, sind keine blutigen Fußabdrücke in der letzten Scene zu sehen...


----------



## Fireball8 (18. Oktober 2019)

Slartibartfas30 schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr interessant. Offensichtlich gibt es zwei Versionen des Films. Bei dem Joker, den ich gesehen habe, sind keine blutigen Fußabdrücke in der letzten Scene zu sehen...



Dann hast Du offensichtlich nicht gut genug hingeschaut, ich bezweifle, dass zwei Versionen im Umlauf sind


----------



## Slartibartfas30 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe genau hingeschaut. Nein, da sind keine blutigen Fußspuren. Ich habe ein Screenshot davon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2019)

Slartibartfas30 schrieb:


> Ich habe genau hingeschaut. Nein, da sind keine blutigen Fußspuren. Ich habe ein Screenshot davon gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Kino hat während der Vorstellung eigentlich das Handy aus zu sein


----------



## Slartibartfas30 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich bezeichne mit gerne als Cineast. Im Kino habe ich sicherlich kein Handy an. Und bevor Sie mir jetzt noch illegales Streamen unterstellen: Dieses Bild habe ich aus dem WorldWideWeb


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Slartibartfas30 schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne mit gerne als Cineast. Im Kino habe ich sicherlich kein Handy an. Und bevor Sie mir jetzt noch illegales Streamen unterstellen: Dieses Bild habe ich aus dem WorldWideWeb


Fußabdrücke sind definitiv zu sehen. Wenn er aus dem Raum raus kommt, hinterlässt er sie.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2019)

Slartibartfas30 schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne mit gerne als Cineast. Im Kino habe ich sicherlich kein Handy an. Und bevor Sie mir jetzt noch illegales Streamen unterstellen: Dieses Bild habe ich aus dem WorldWideWeb



Darauf wollte ich hinaus, danke.

Wenn das Bild nicht von dir aufgenommen wurde ist ja alles gut


----------

